# best shoreline fishing spots in hocking hills?



## marecheer (May 31, 2012)

We are going down to hocking hills for a few days next week & would like to do some fishing. Had a little luck at Lake Ramona last year & nothing really at Logan or Rose Lake. Thinking of maybe trying Lake Hope this time around. Looking for any good spots for shoreline fishing, primarily for bass...but happy to catch anything lol.


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

try and find a spot on the hocking river. best fishery in the hills bar none. pm if you need details


----------



## marecheer (May 31, 2012)

Thanks--will do


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

OU-Pilot said:


> try and find a spot on the hocking river. best fishery in the hills bar none. pm if you need details


Went hiking down there yesterday morning. There's a town nearby named Logan that has several marked public access points for the Hocking you could check out, I believe one was on River Street off of 664.


----------



## marecheer (May 31, 2012)

BigTripp said:


> Went hiking down there yesterday morning. There's a town nearby named Logan that has several marked public access points for the Hocking you could check out, I believe one was on River Street off of 664.


Great--thank you. Relatively familiar with Logan & I'm sure we will be stopping through there so will have to check it out.


----------



## marecheer (May 31, 2012)

OU Pilot it won't let me PM since I don't have enough posts yet...if you have a chance sometime would you be so kind if you know any decent spots to message me? We will be there for a few days so open to trying out as many places we can while we're there.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

marecheer said:


> Great--thank you. Relatively familiar with Logan & I'm sure we will be stopping through there so will have to check it out.


Like I said, I've never fished it but drove by that spot yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Do one of the float trips from a canoe livery.


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

marecheer, pm sent to you


----------



## marecheer (May 31, 2012)

Thanks OU Pilot, we were thinking of doing a float trip possibly. Hopefully we turn up with something!


----------



## marecheer (May 31, 2012)

Caught a mixed bag of 10--bluegills, sunfish, and some other little guys that I'm not sure what they are @ Logan. Tried a couple spots on Hocking briefly off of 93. Small fish but was glad to catch anything there after getting nothing last year  lol


----------

